# molly nipping other molly in tank



## Michelle1980 (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a 40 gallon that is mixed with 2 cory cats, 4 balloon mollies, 4 platys, 6 fancy guppies and 4 neon tetras. For some reason one small molly is picking on the largest molly in the tank. He is constantly nipping at her, chasing her around, he wont stop bothering her even when I put food in tank. I took her out last night after dealing with this for nearly 2 days and now the same one is picking on another molly. Why is this one picking on them? He isn’t bothering any of the other fish. I’m going to take him out today.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

he's a male, and she's a female. I'm guessing it's just a reproduction thing. IME, my livebearer males often chase and nip my females. I have a female swordtail in my 20 gallon with a male feeder guppy, who's only like a half an inch long, and he's constantly chasing the female, trying to mate with her, and the male swordtail leaves her alone.


----------

